# Defibrillator



## نورصباح المختار (18 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم 
في الملف المرفق شرح بسيط عن جهاز Defibrillator 
ارجو ان تتم الاستفادة منه


----------



## poldderengineer (31 أكتوبر 2008)

أشكرك أيتها العضوة على هذه المعلومة وأريد أن أسألك عن معلوماتك حول المواد الطبية الحيوية واستخداماتها إن تكرمت علي بالإجابة ولكي جزيل الشكر


----------



## amod (31 أكتوبر 2008)

موضوع قيم وشرح وافي ولكي الشكر منا والثواب من الله العزيز القدير


----------



## نورصباح المختار (3 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم 
في البداية...اشكركم على مروركم على الموضوع ويسرني انه اعجبكم 
اني مستعدة لاي سؤال اذا كان بوسعي الجواب مع العلم باني الان طالبة مرحلة نهائية في قسم الهندسة طبية


----------



## المهندسة الطبية (3 نوفمبر 2008)

الف شكر على الملف وعلى المعلومات


----------



## محمود طايع (5 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## kimojet (15 ديسمبر 2008)




----------



## kimojet (15 ديسمبر 2008)




----------



## مهند المهداوي (15 ديسمبر 2008)

*biphasic Difibrelation*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
 طبعا في البداية اود ان اشكر اختنا على هذا الجهد المتميز واود ان اضيف بعض المعلومات لتتكامل الفائدة بالنسبة لاجهزة الانعاش فان هناك تطورا كبيرا حصل عليها في هذه الفترة وهو استخدام الموجة الثنائية الطور اي استخدام جزء من الموجة في الاتجاه الموجب ويكون متقطعا ثم استخدام الجزء القليل المتبقي في الاتجاه السالب (وكما موضح في الملف المرفق)
 في هذه الحالة تم الاستفادة من الموجة السالبة لغرض اعادة قطبية القلب الى الحالة الطبيعية مما يؤدي الى اختفاء الالم الذي يشعر به المريض بسرعة بدلا من بقاءه لمدة اسبوع اكثر في بعض الاحيان عند استخدام اجهزة الانعاش الاعتيادية وهناك فائدة اخرى وهي احتياج الطاقة يقل الى النصف تقريبا اي 160 جول فقط بدلا من 360 جول وهذا يؤدي الى عدم احتراق بشرة المريض عند استخدام الطاقة القصوى للجهاز هذه بعض المعلومات التي توصلت لها من خلال متابعتي لهذا الموضوع وساتواصل معكم عند توفر معلومات جديدة ان شاء الله.​


----------



## م/احمد زاكر (16 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكور ع المجهود


----------



## نورصباح المختار (21 ديسمبر 2008)

مهند المهداوي قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> 
> طبعا في البداية اود ان اشكر اختنا على هذا الجهد المتميز واود ان اضيف بعض المعلومات لتتكامل الفائدة بالنسبة لاجهزة الانعاش فان هناك تطورا كبيرا حصل عليها في هذه الفترة وهو استخدام الموجة الثنائية الطور اي استخدام جزء من الموجة في الاتجاه الموجب ويكون متقطعا ثم استخدام الجزء القليل المتبقي في الاتجاه السالب (وكما موضح في الملف المرفق)
> في هذه الحالة تم الاستفادة من الموجة السالبة لغرض اعادة قطبية القلب الى الحالة الطبيعية مما يؤدي الى اختفاء الالم الذي يشعر به المريض بسرعة بدلا من بقاءه لمدة اسبوع اكثر في بعض الاحيان عند استخدام اجهزة الانعاش الاعتيادية وهناك فائدة اخرى وهي احتياج الطاقة يقل الى النصف تقريبا اي 160 جول فقط بدلا من 360 جول وهذا يؤدي الى عدم احتراق بشرة المريض عند استخدام الطاقة القصوى للجهاز هذه بعض المعلومات التي توصلت لها من خلال متابعتي لهذا الموضوع وساتواصل معكم عند توفر معلومات جديدة ان شاء الله.​


 اخي الكريم ,اشكرك على مرورك الكريم واضافتك الرائعة


----------



## mael (23 ديسمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيكم وجزاكم الله عنا خير الجزاء


----------



## scorpion1988 (24 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووورة لقد افادني كثيرا تمنياتي لك بالموفقية والنجاح


----------



## نورصباح المختار (25 ديسمبر 2008)

scorpion1988 قال:


> مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووورة لقد افادني كثيرا تمنياتي لك بالموفقية والنجاح


 يشرفني مرورك على الموضوع واتمنى ان تكون قد وجدت ما تريد .


----------



## محمدالقبالي (26 ديسمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (27 ديسمبر 2008)

شكر وتقدير على الموضوع الرائع .

تقبلي فائق التقدير .

نترقب مساهمتكِ القادمة .

البغدادي


----------



## نورصباح المختار (29 ديسمبر 2008)

اشكرك على مرورك الكريم ,وان شاء الله اكون عند حسن ظنكم


----------



## الاسمرالصغير (4 فبراير 2009)

معلومات قيمة ننتظر المزيد


----------



## يحي صيد (25 فبراير 2009)

شكر على الملف وعلى المعلومات


----------



## BioE (26 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله كل الخير على هذه المعلومات الجميلة


----------



## blackhorse (11 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## belal-alsharaa (24 مايو 2013)

thank you very much


----------

